# Kompakt SPS für Kleinverteiler-Einbau



## mike55 (27 April 2007)

Guten Abend.

Kann mir vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen, ich hatte vor eine Steuerung mit LOGO zu erstellen, deshalb wurde die Installation mit einem kleinen Unterverteiler ausgeführt, nun wollte ich auf SPS umsteigen, weil nun weitere Steuerungen dazugekommen sind, und diese möchte ich untereinander verbinden und eventuell wenn ich irgendwann etwas mehr Zeit habe visualisieren. Leider habe ich bei SPS nicht viel Erfahrung. Den heutigen Tag hatte ich fast nur nach einer geeigneten SPS gesucht, die kompakt in ein REG-Gehäuse passt, mindestens auf 16 Ein und Ausgänge ausbaubar ist und welche mit Ethernet oder Profibus angekoppelt werden kann. Im Sinne kam mir die kompakte SPS von Mitsubishi oder das IO-System von Wago. Nur leider passen wegen ihrer Größe alle nicht in ein REG-Gehäuse hinein. Kennt ihr noch andere Geräte die ihr empfehlen könntet und welche auch in ein normales REG-Gehäuse Platz findet? 

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Fx64 (27 April 2007)

Hallo Mike55,

schon mal geschaut, ob Beckhoff Geräte ins Gehäuse passen? BC, BX oder CX Reihe? 

Viele Grüsse


----------



## PeterEF (27 April 2007)

Mir fällt da eigentlich nur Moeller ein: PS4-..., EASY, EASY-Control.

Beckhoff eher nicht - die Abmaße sind ja die gleichen wie bei Wago


----------



## mike55 (29 April 2007)

Hallo,

danke für eure Tipps. Wusste nicht dass Moeller außer easy-Steuerrelais mittlerweile auch leistungsfähigere Geräte hat. Ich bin gerade bei der Entscheidung ob ich die kompakte SPS von Moeller verwende oder das easy-control. Dazu werde ich mal eine Preisanfrage bei Moeller machen um zu sehen welches System bei mehreren I/O billiger ist. 

Nur noch eine Frage wenn ich darf, würdet ihr wenn ihr 3 Steurerungen habt diese untereinander mit Profibus, Lon oder mit einem anderen Bus verbinden, und an einem Gerät eine zusätzliche Ethernet-Schnittstelle, und somit auf die verbindung zum PC herstellen, oder würdet ihr alle Geräte gleich an Ethernet anschließen und die Kommunikation unter den Steuerungen gleich per Netzwerk realisieren? Einfacher und kostengünstiger denke ich ist sicher Ethernet, was sagt ihr dazu?

Achja FX64, danke, aber bei Beckhoff hatte ich schon gelesen, irgendwo.... weis nun aber leider nicht mehr welche Seite das war, stand dass Wago mit Beckhoff das Remote-IO System zusammen entwickelt hatten, und das beide Geräte bis auf den Ausdruck identlich sind, sei es von Beckhoff oder von WAGO, somit sind auch die Abmessungen - leider - identisch. Danke trotzdem.

Schon mal danke , ist wirklich schön wenn man auf Hilfe trifft.


----------



## Ralle (29 April 2007)

Hm, die kleinen SPS sind natürlich meißt auch die preiswerten und da wird kaum Ethernet zu finden sein. Hast du dir mal die SPS von VIPA angesehen, die sind sehr kompakt und können in Step7 programmiert werden. Verbinden würde ich die dann über MPI und daran einen MPI-Ethernet-Adapter z.Bsp. den Netlink oder NetlinkPro von Deltalogic. Kann mir aber leider gerade nichts unter REG-Gehäuse vorstellen, sicher eine Bildungslücke :-( bei mir.


----------



## PeterEF (30 April 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> Kann mir aber leider gerade nichts unter REG-Gehäuse vorstellen, sicher eine Bildungslücke :-( bei mir.


 
REG -> Reiheneinbaugerät, bekanntester Vertreter dürfte der typische Leitungsschutzschalter ("Sicherungsautomat") sein. 

Zum Thema: die PS4-Reihe von Moeller würde ich bei Neubauten nicht mehr verwenden, da schon etwas älter.
EASY-Control kommt mit beindruckenden Möglichkeiten zur Vernetzung, wird mit Codesys programmiert und es gibt sogar die Möglichkeit Daten über OPC abzugreifen.


----------



## zotos (30 April 2007)

PeterEF schrieb:


> REG -> Reiheneinbaugerät, bekanntester Vertreter dürfte der typische Leitungsschutzschalter ("Sicherungsautomat") sein.
> 
> Zum Thema: die PS4-Reihe von Moeller würde ich bei Neubauten nicht mehr verwenden, da schon etwas älter.
> EASY-Control kommt mit beindruckenden Möglichkeiten zur Vernetzung, wird mit Codesys programmiert und es gibt sogar die Möglichkeit Daten über OPC abzugreifen.



Weis jemand wie die EASY-Control Preislich liegt?


----------



## PeterEF (30 April 2007)

Herr Conrad nimmt für die Varianten mit Display z.B. 417,- bzw. 536,- Euro (ohne/mit Ethernet).


----------



## zotos (30 April 2007)

PeterEF schrieb:


> Herr Conrad nimmt für die Varianten mit Display z.B. 417,- bzw. 536,- Euro (ohne/mit Ethernet).



Habs mir gerade beim großen C angeschaut. Schönes teil mit vielen Möglichkeiten z.B. eine Profibus-Baugruppe, usw. 

 Aber der Preis ist schon recht hoch. Ich wies zwar das es um die Apotheken Preise geht aber 1/2k€ ist schon recht hart.

 Hat jemand damit schon mal gearbeitet? Und kann sagen wie gut die Teile nun sind?


----------



## eYe (30 April 2007)

Ich weiß zwar leider nicht die Maße eines REG Gehäuses, aber die kleinste Leistungsfähige SPS die ich kenne ist die Twido von Schneider.


http://schneider-electric.avenit.de/ecatalog-001003002002.htm


----------



## mike55 (30 April 2007)

Danke an eYe, jetzt kenne ich noch eine SPS mehr. Nun, ich habe zufällig bei mir privat ein abgefackeltes Zeitrelais ;-). Dieses hat die Maße 8cm Hoch und 6cm tief. Die tiefe die noch durch die Verteilerabdeckung abgedeckt wird ist ca 4,5 cm. Ein Modul-Breite ist 1,7 cm Breit. Also viel Platz ist gerade nicht. Die SPS von Schneider finde ich aber dennoch interessant, obwohl sie aber auch die Abmessungen eines REG-Gerätes nicht besitzt. Die Geräte von Moeller gefallen mir sehr gut, doch zotos schon so nett geschrieben hat, 1/2k€ ist doch etwas viel. Ich bräuchte 3 SPS mit jeweils ca 16 Ausgängen, dann kommt das auf 3 Grundgeräte und 6 Erweiterungen. Das ist nicht gerade nichts, leider. Aber ich denke wenn man ein Gerät in dieser Größe mit Schnittstellen möchte wird einem nichts anderes übrig bleiben . Auf jeden Fall danke für eure zahlreichen Antworten. 

Liebe Grüße

Michael


----------



## maxmax (2 Mai 2007)

"FP0 - unglaublich klein.
Die Abmessungen der FP0 betragen nur 25 x 90 x 60mm (BxHxT) 16E, 16A"
http://www.panasonic-electric-works.de/pewde/de/html/477.php


----------



## marcengbarth (2 Mai 2007)

Hallo!

Wenn ihr schon beim großen C nachgeschaut habt, dann schaut euch doch mal das C-Control an. Ich weiß zwar nicht, für was du die SPS brauchst, aber vielleicht reicht dir das C-Control ja aus.

Gruß


----------



## mike55 (2 Mai 2007)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=5958Halllo marvenqbarth

Danke für den Tipp, die CControl kenne ich bereits. Das Problem bei dieser:  ich brauche mindestens 16 Ausgänge, und soweit ich weiss giebt es keine originalen Erweiterungs-Komponenten, außer man bastelt sich selber was zusammen. Weiters ist es soweit ich weiß nicht möglich die CControl an einen Profibus oder Ethernet anzuschliesen und die Kommunikation darüber, das Wäre sicher eine harte Nuss  

Danke trotzdem

Die SPS von Philips ist wirklich sehr klein, danke für den Tipp. Doch leider passt sie nicht in ein Reiheneinbau-Schaltschrank hinein. Sonst glaube ich ist diese wirklich die kleinse SPS die ich jemals gesehen habe, danke für den Tipp.

Ist wirklich ein tolles Forum hier


----------



## easy (4 Mai 2007)

Ich hab bei meinem Schwager eine Mitsubishi FX2N eingebaut.
Wenn ich die Abdeckplatte weglasse oder größer ausschneide passt sie sehr gut rein und bei der FX2N lässt sich schon ganz gut eine Visualisierung anschließen und wenn ich jetzt nicht irre geht sie bis 256I/O`s

http://www.mitsubishi-automation.de/products/compactplc_FX2N.html


----------



## mike55 (6 Mai 2007)

Danke, die SPS von Mitsubishi habe ich mir schon angesehen, wusste nicht dass die SPS Platz hat wenn man di Abdeckung weglässt. Ich denke nehme auch diese. Schon erfahrungen mit der neuen FX3U?


----------



## easy (6 Mai 2007)

nein die FX3U habe ich noch nie gehabt, hab nur darüber gelesen aber ich hatte schon ein paar FX2N und die liefen sehr gut auch bei Vibrationen und hohen Temperaturen.

Das Verbindungskalbe ist etwas teuer €189.- netto
naja für Mitsubishi user


----------



## mike55 (7 Mai 2007)

Ah, meinst du das Verbindungskabel zum Programmieren? Wow, das haut rein, ist schon etwas teuer.


----------



## easy (2 Juni 2007)

Hab heute die FX2N in betrieb genommen und ich muss sagen sie passt super in einen Normverteiler.


----------



## lorenz2512 (2 Juni 2007)

hallo,
das progkabel sc09 kostet bei rs 130 euro incl maerchensteuer.


----------



## Gecht (3 Juni 2007)

Geht das denn in Richtung Gebäudetechnik?
Dann würde ich dir ne easy control als "master" mit ethernet vorschlagen, wegen opc und visu.
Und die restlichen dummys 230V easy 800, vernetzt mit easy net. spart dir nacher Geld beim verkabeln.
Natürlich nur wenn du vor ort keine Anlaogfühler hast.


----------



## mike55 (3 Juni 2007)

Hallo

Danke für den Tipp, es ist so, ich brauche es wirklich für die Gebäudetechnik. Aber wie viele Ausgänge sind denn so möglich? bräuchte insgesamt um die 30 Ausgänge und 25 Eingänge. Ist dies damit möglich? Die FX2N hat sonst schön Platz wie man bei den Fotos erkennen kann, aber wenn Möller günstiger wird wäre natürlich noch besser 

Danke 

Michael


----------



## Gecht (3 Juni 2007)

Kuck dir das mal an:
http://www.microinnovation.com/PortalData/1/Resources/documents/M001762-02.pdf
(leider Aktion schon abgelaufen).
Ist ne Möller Tochter, ich glaub das Ding kommt demnächst als MFD 2 raus.


----------



## knabi (4 Juni 2007)

Die S7-200 paßt übrigens auch in Normverteiler und kann mit allem möglichen Schnittstellen erweitert werden...

Gruß

Holger


----------



## mike55 (4 Juni 2007)

Danke euch beiden, wusste nicht dass die Siemens S200 in ein Normverteiler passt, die Bilder die man so in den Katalogen sieht ließen mich das Gegenteil vermuten. Doch preislich finde ich die S200 nicht gerade interessant, wenn man zum Beispiel mal 40 Ausgänge braucht, dann sind die ganzen Erweiterungen die man benötigt nicht gerade günstig. Dies hat mir bei der Mitsubishi SPS gut gefallen, die gibt es bis zu 64 Ein und Ausgänge also insgesamt 128 IOs. Dort werden die Preise vermutlich in Meterware verrechnet  . So viele IOs in einem Gerät denke ich ich ist finanziell sicher interessant. Mal guggn wie teuer die Mitsubishi wird, in ein paar Tagen erfahre ich mehr.

Danke

Michael


----------



## kpeter (5 Juni 2007)

Guten Morgen allerseits

Muss auch mal auf andere gedanken bringen

Mikrologix 1100 von rockwell hat zwischen 20 oder 40 I/O und 2 Analoge inputs und natürlich einen Ethernet anschluss einen seriellen anschluss ein display onbord kann man zwar nicht viel damit machen aber trozdem.
und das ganze für ca 300 €

und wenn schon 200 dann bitte die vipa 200 oder 100 die hat wenigstens denn befehlssatz der 300/400


----------



## trinitaucher (5 Juni 2007)

Zur Info:
Im SPS-Magazin, Ausgabe 1+2, Januar 2007 findet sich eine Marktüberischt von Klein- und Kompakt-SPSen.​


----------



## easy (5 Juni 2007)

Die FX-2N kannst du bis 256E/A´s erweitern.
Wieviel die Module kosten kannst du ja raussuchen.

An die Micrologix hab ich garnicht gedacht, könnte für ein Gebäute sicher reichen. 

Kommt daruf an was du steuern willst und wiviele Analoge E/A´s du benötigst. Viso funktionier bei der FX2N sehr gut ist sicher schon etwas überdimensioniert für ein Gebäute aber mir hat sie nichts gekostet wurde auf unserer Maschine ausgetauscht weil ein Ausgang defekt war.


----------



## o.s.t. (5 Juni 2007)

schau dir mal die Crouzet Kleinsteuerungen an. Die die sind angeblich genial. Info gibts hier: http://www.crouzet.com/millenium3/html/de/millenium3-Technische-Unterlagen.htm

o.s.t.


----------



## peewit (6 Juni 2007)

Der neueste Schrei ist die ILC 150 ETH Steuerung von Phoenix Contact

IEC 61131 Programmierung, 8DI 4DO , RS232, Ethernet gleich mit dabei
E/A flexibel erweiterbar

Programmierung/Diagnose über Ethernet !
FTP-Server integriert
HTTP/Webserver mit dabei
4MB Datenspeicher
per Bausteine können Dateien gelesen und geschrieben werden
per Bausteine können TCP/IP Telegramme verarbeitet werden.

Die Steuerung bekommst du um ca. 270€

http://select.phoenixcontact.com/cg...ang=de&UID=2985330&prodid=ilc 150&asid=825031

da kannst du LOGO und EASY in den Müll werfen .......


----------



## trinitaucher (7 Juni 2007)

Der ILC 150 is ohne Frage hinsichtlich Funktionalität und Preis/Leistungs ne starke Sache, aber wenn schon die Wago/Beckhoff-Geräte zu groß sind,wie mike55 meint, wird der ILC bestimmt auch nicht in den Kleinverteiler passen


----------



## mike55 (9 Juni 2007)

Hallo

Hallo, danke für die Tipps. Phoenix hat da wirklich ein Top Gerät gebaut, nur leider kann ich da nicht direkt 230V schalten was in der Gebäudetechnik schade ist. Die Steuerungen von Crouzet sehen auch vielversprechend aus. Villeicht nehme ich easy. Kann mir jemand villeicht sagen wie teuer so ca eine FX2N mit 32 IO ist? Unser Magazineur hat die Preise leider nur für die FX3 mit 128 IO angefragt, und diese ist nicht gerade umsonst. Und die FX2 würde die Arbeit auch leicht machen können .

Ach ja, kennt villeicht jemand so Aktoren die man direkt an einem Bus wie Profibus, Modbus oder was weis ich anschließen kann? Dann könnte ich ja einfach nur ein Gerät einbauen was "das Hirn" ist und den Rest einfach dumme Aktoren. Das wäre Top und villeicht auch Preislich interresant.

Danke für die Hilfe, einfach super Forum hier.

Michael


----------



## peewit (13 Juni 2007)

An den ILC 150 kann man direkt module aus dem Inline-Modular programm stecken, und somit können auch 230V geschalten werden bzw. gibt es auch Relaismodule !


----------



## GFI (13 Juni 2007)

Hallo Mike55,

für die Anwendung würde auch eine FX1N von Mitsubishi ausreichen, bekommt man mit 24 Eingängen und 16 Relaisausgängen für Liste 425.-- erweiterbar auf 128 E/A möglich, zusätzliche 8 Relaisausgänge 79,-- EUR 

Eine FX2N mit 24 Ein- und 24 Ausgängen kostet Liste rund 665,--, der Unterschied zwischen FX2N und FX1N besteht in der Erweiterung mit Sondermodulen. Eine FX2N kann mit bis zu 8 Sondermodulen (Analog Ein-Ausgabebaugruppen, Kommunikationsbaugruppen) erweitert werden.

Die FXn können sehr günstig über BD-Module untereinander vernetzt werden, falls dies gewünscht ist.


----------

